# Be a smart shopper



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Dovetail Jig

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

If someone wants to call them out on it, be my guest.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have one. Works good with 9/16" stock.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Look at the prices.

Even with an additional template, that's pretty steep.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Steep? Here's a steep comparison...


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

For Harbor Freight that price is like highway robbery. Go to the retail store, pick it up for the $35, add a 20% off coupon and you get it for $28 or so. 

Need a coupon, just send me a PM and I will send you a link to one or you can check out the HF thread on slickdeals.com where a link to almost every single possible HF discount is posted.


----------

